# Big amount of rumours



## MoreDakka47 (Dec 29, 2009)

SPOILER ALERT!!!! SPOILER ALERT!!!!http://forums.spacebattles.com/showpost.php?p=5238080&postcount=1344 I don't know how true it is and also SPOILER ALERT!!! SPOILER ALERT!!!!


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

This again? Yeah I don't think there's enough salt in the wolrd to be taken with the stuff coming from this 'GW staffer'- bull shit I do cry!


----------



## nightfish (Feb 16, 2009)

Lot there to take in. Seems to be a lot going on with the fluff in 40k if its to be believed. Some of it believable, some of it not. Hard to think GW would make such wholesale changes to the 40k world though.

Interesting use of language by the 'interviewee'. Quite a lot of hostility to people around him and upwards. Would you really say all that on the internet; think not.


----------



## El Mariachi (Jun 22, 2008)

Yeah it's gotta be said, this looks highly dubious at best. In all honesty I suspect this is some kind of frustrated nerd out there posing as an interviewee or, more likely, wrote the whole thing up using his own personal views and wish listing to satisfy his nerd-rage and post it up. Wouldn't have been the first time either...

The biggest give away I suppose, apart from some of the dubious nature of the rumours, is the language used. Even if you're confident that you're being completely anonymous- most people who are in employment and have had to pay bills and taxes are usually a tad more mature than that.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I say pure bullshit to most of that... I have a hard time believing that to be an actual GW employee... Sounds more like an angry Chaos Fanboy raging (No offense, but there is some truth in this...), seeing as he bashed the hell out of the Ultras, and everything related to them... 

This is how I would act if I had a suit of power armor and got my hands on the guy that wrote that:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I've seen less bollocks at the Kandahar Shower Block.

You hate Mat Ward? Really? So, you're willing to provide identifiable information of yourself, and/or lable an entire department because of your personal opinion?

For a company "haemorraging money", then with £7.5 Million Pre-tax profit, they MUST be doing poorly.

Inquisition Codex? Really? I thought it was slated as Ordo Malleus? And Necrons? Why not talk about it in real time terms, and state "after Orcs and Goblins", or something?

"They don't like to talk about squats here"? Strange, I've never had that much of an issue with being pointed in the right direction for information over them.

As to being Tongue in cheek, have you checked out the Ork Codex? Ranging from "Ork goes in Here", to Ogre Kingdoms Gnoblars. You can have grimdark with tongue in cheek humour.

"Gray Knights are getting their own codex"? Really? Bindi/BnK? I thought it was Ordo Malleus? Also, Gray? Really?

Grey (wait a sec, Grey? Multi-lingual is he, oh-ho!) Knights have fodder from the Ordo Hereticus... Hereticus? 

"I do fluff, so I don't know the workings of the game" - yet you're chatting shit like this?

Also, "insist on using shitty outdated phase out system" - yes it's shitty, and outdated - but at the time, it was damn decent limiting factor that made armies consist of more than half ton of Scarabs, 3 Monoliths and 20 Warriors. Surely that would be better than "lol dood werent not me who created that buoiii".

"Leading questions, leading question etc." Hey, hows about I pander to you.

As to Matt Ward and Goto complaints - you don't speak about colleagues that badly. Plus, a contract can be modified if you're not fulfilling what's required. Although please not Mat Ward on Fantasy.

Convenient that you're in the "let the fans fill in the blanks frame of mind".

"For a fluff writer I know remarkably little on the fluff but still think I can actually go and tell FFG that they're doing it wrong".

"Imperials end up better" - eh, durp. New edition, new rules. 4th Edition Chaos wiped the floor with 4th Edition Space Marines, as did Orks, Eldar, Daemons, and Necrons.

"Guilleman will be duying soon" - oh will he, in stasis and all?

"Gorgutz will get rules" - Oh now you've done it son. Gorgutz belongs to Relic Entertainment, and you know what happened last time someone else owned a trademark you wanted to modify.

"I don't know much about the game, but I know the ins and outs of an Englishman's mind despite being half the globe away" - Phil Kelly's not proud of "what he's done"? Oh, I'm sure. Sure you're a cock, that is.

Does nobody read over what's going to press "No". As if you'd release that to even the most avid and proficient investigative journalist, unless they're Harry Potter with some sort of Polyjuice potion or something to make them tell the truth.

Ironhands will be getting some love after the "clusterfuck" of Mat Ward. Really? Clusterfuck?

Chaos Codex, July-Sept 2011. Oh, trust me. I'm going to be raping you to kingdom come if you're not correct on this.

"Night Lords huge fan" - Riiiiight.

"Inq in 3 seperate codices - wait one second, didn't you just say this earlier - 



> SoB and Inquisition are confirmed to be in the same Codex, but Sisters will be fieldable as a competitive army, capable of functioning on their own. Inquisition will be the same way; They're basically getting rules to allow them to function as allies, and be efficient at it. Both options will be totally viable.


If you're going to lie, at least make everything keep in line in the same damn interview.

Farsight Enclaves Minicodex - yeah, and I'm a Yellowfin Tuna.

Clusterfuck Eye of Terror? - Yeah it was a fix, so fucking what. It was a fucking amazing campaign though.

Admech getting a whole lot of attention over the next few years. Eh, time will tell.

"The imperium makes a comeback". Oh, right. So, all that shit about rectifying about how the Imperium is always better than Chaos was a load of bollocks was it?

The Necrons and the Tyranids go at it more than once? Oh, so suddenly, the Tyranids can eat metal as biomass can they?

So, Fulgrim's loyal to the Emperor, despite being a snake daemon thing.

Wait, what? The outer worlds fracture, but the Imperium bounces back?

The Imperium = Rome? Really? It's more like Christianity or the Muslim faith, actually, rather than Rome. There's certainly no Messianic tale other than a poor reference to the War in Heaven, which is actually more akin to the 4th Crusade.

You're bouncing ideas around about the Starchild theory - BUT when the Emperor dies, he's gone for good? Right.

Eliphas the Inheritor? Really? After being Relic's IP?

Expect the Imperium Admech and Skitarii to target the Tau - oh, right, after the complete victories they've had you mean with their current number of Armoured Infantry and Tank Regiment's they've sent into combat with them?

*BOLLOCKS*


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Eh... nothing I haven't read/seen/heard/ debunked before.


----------



## Hooobit (Dec 5, 2010)

Gotta be utter shite.

Can only be the machination of a Fan who is fed up with the current way that GW is handling the game, probably mostly pissed at the fact that anything sold inside a GW is massively over fucking priced and that the whole plot of the game has pretty much stood still for the last x amount of years.

I would love to see half of the stuff mentioned come true, and in all fairness, some of it will be... New codexs for dark elder, tau, dark angels etc and I've been told by someone who works for GW that there is going to be a inquisition style codex (and dark elder, dark angels and tau) coming out but the guy i know said codex, not codex's. then again maybe he didnt know any different either.

Most of it has to be wishfull thinking tho, but i guess there is only one real way to find out. wait-an-see.


----------



## exsulis (Jul 17, 2008)

Part of the problem is that GW has the IP set at WK *40K* if they move it forward that is a whole new ball of wax, and money to rebrand the game.


----------



## MoreDakka47 (Dec 29, 2009)

Sorry I didn't really realize how false it really could be...I was just trying to spread some possible rumours....I am very sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

It's all total crap. For one the "spy" said that the ultramarines movie was a huge financial drain on GW. GW didn't fund that endeavor, CODEX Pictures did it entirely with their own money. So, it is just someone being silly.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Unforgiven302 said:


> For one the "spy" said that the ultramarines movie was a huge financial drain on GW. GW didn't fund that endeavor, CODEX Pictures did it entirely with their own money. So, it is just someone being silly.


Not to mention that, judging by the quality of the animation it looks like it was made on half a shoe string's budget...


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Dear, god, Vaz. That is the most epic debunking of all time. Kudos to you, sir!

Complete BS, though, as all have said. The biggest clue was the whole 'well I only do fluff sooooooo...' bit. Ridiculous.


----------



## johnnymajic (Jan 2, 2009)

As many of you before me, I call bullshit. You know people are seeking attention when they make two separate accounts, just so they can quote themselves. Maybe he could've thought of a better name than GWspy, that's way to dead of a give away already.


----------



## Kettu (Nov 20, 2007)

That was posted on, and torn apart on, 4-chan's /tg/ board. It's not up there any more though.

I don't see this as being valid in any regard if you couldn't even find support for it on tg.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

I literally lol'd when I read the part about Eliphas replacing Abbadon, and the whole "OMG THE EMPEROR DIEZ LOLZ" part.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

Reads like the rantings of an angry 14 year old...and more than likely, _is_...


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

MoreDakka47 said:


> Sorry I didn't really realize how false it really could be...I was just trying to spread some possible rumours....I am very sorry for the inconvenience.


Dude, it's not like it's your fault. There are just retards out there who put this shit up because they can. Thanks for bringing what you thought was a decent rumour to the forum, even if it is a load of shit. It's the thought that counts, right?

I'd comment on it but I'd just be repeating what everyone else said. If this comes true I'll eat my desk fan. and now I've probably jinxed it.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

coke123 said:


> If this comes true I'll eat my desk fan. and now I've probably jinxed it.


Would you like that desk fan curried or deep fried? :grin:


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Biggest BS has to be replacing a well known chaos character who has been present for over 14 years as the head of chaos with a computer game character who to my knowledge has failed as part of the Word Bearers and of the Black Legion.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Unforgiven302 said:


> It's all total crap. For one the "spy" said that the ultramarines movie was a huge financial drain on GW. GW didn't fund that endeavor, CODEX Pictures did it entirely with their own money. So, it is just someone being silly.


Actually! It was various charities based around the UK, such as some Creative fund, and some Welsh Creative Charity.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

GrizBe said:


> Would you like that desk fan curried or deep fried? :grin:


Damn it! I should really start posting in a room with more than a desk fan to inspire me.

I guess if we do a curry I can have it slow cooked. That should hopefully make it more tender...

Besides, I only have to eat it if this comes true...


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Actually if looking for tenderness. I suggest stewing it in a slow cooker. Dunno about plastic but lamb is delicious when done like this.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Yeah, and a lot of curries are stewed over the period of a day. So if I give it like 6 months, it should just fall apart...

Holy shit, I've managed to derail another thread with mindless food talk!


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Curried desk fan, now appearing in gourmet resturants nowhere!


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

I would sooner eat a desk fan than play with that horseshit.

I'll have it puréed, please.


----------



## Hooobit (Dec 5, 2010)

fill it with cheese and put it in the george forman grill thing.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Hooobit said:


> fill it with cheese


I think you'll find someone already did so


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Are we not jumping the gun a bit though folks? None of the crap mentioned here has occurred yet.


----------



## Hooobit (Dec 5, 2010)

Yea, only one wy to find out tho, unless we all hunt down the original GWspy and beat it out of him.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Are we not jumping the gun a bit though folks?


No, I can 100% state that at least some of it is made up, 
the part about the BL authors is completely fabricated and doesn't even have an resemblence of the truth to it, 
plus a combined inquisition codex is utter bollox, or as Jervis so succinctly put it "complete fanwank" .

Given that 1 part of an alleged interview is completely false and part of the rest has more holes in it then an eastenders (or melrose place for those of a yank disposition) script I think it's safe to assume that it is in fact bilge.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I was referring on how to cook Coke's deskfan. I have already written this off as bollocks.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> I was referring on how to cook Coke's deskfan.


ah I c, I imagine delia has had a recipe or 3 printed at some point in the last 50 years


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Vaz said:


> *BOLLOCKS*


I agree


----------



## Stormbrow II (May 10, 2010)

Just like texting ex-girlfriends after a night of drinking is a bad idea, typing up a list of populist 40k wank fantasies on forums after drinking is also a bad idea.

You *will* regret both the next morning.


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

No one mentioned the part where the supposed spy brought up GW catering to 13 year old kids. What employee would care...hell, doesn't matter to me either, as long as I can get in, buy my shit, and be left the fuck alone while I paint - so what if GW is becoming the new McDonalds play land, thats the GW store staff's problem.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I want Eliphas to be a character, but taking over from Abaddon? No frickin' way! Some bits make sense though, but I think that having the Imperium come down on the Tau is really just completely killing them off. The Tau Empire is no way NEAR enough to stand against a small Inquisitorial fleet, let alone a Crusade force.

Midnight


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

The Tau Empire already resisted the Damocles Crusade fairly successfully.:wink:


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

As much as I`d love to believe this, the better part of me just knows better. 

It`s all good stuff really, that alone is an alarm bell. GW and appeasing fans aren`t typically co-existant.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

TheKingElessar said:


> The Tau Empire already resisted the Damocles Crusade fairly successfully.:wink:


But that wasn't a huge crusade. I don't think there were that many Space Marines in the DGC. And there were definitely, definitely no Virus Bombs or Cyclone Torpedoes. Definitely. I think a proper Imperial campaign could crush the Tau, after all they aren't lacking manpower. Think an Armageddon-esque attrition war against the Tau. The Imperium can afford it, the Tau can't.

Midnight


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

MidnightSun said:


> But that wasn't a huge crusade. I don't think there were that many Space Marines in the DGC. And there were definitely, definitely no Virus Bombs or Cyclone Torpedoes. Definitely. I think a proper Imperial campaign could crush the Tau, after all they aren't lacking manpower. Think an Armageddon-esque attrition war against the Tau. The Imperium can afford it, the Tau can't.
> 
> Midnight


Not sure the imperium can afford it, i always get the feeling that the imperium is always one bad loss from crumbling and if they had sufficient forces available there would be far more pressing enemies than the tau to give out a beasting to


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Eliphas to kill ababadon? 

The can't even find the cool voice actor, how could he be a warmaster?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

While some of it is interesting to think about Vaz has done a wonderful job pointing out what a load of shit it really is.

Some of those things I really do hope happen .


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

There were at least 4 Chapters involved in the Damocles Gulf...Tau aren't that fragile really. They've resisted a Hive Fleet.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

TheKingElessar said:


> There were at least 4 Chapters involved in the Damocles Gulf...Tau aren't that fragile really. They've resisted a Hive Fleet.


Yeah, but it was a gimpy Hive Fleet that evolved too fast for its own good. The Tau would be completely screwed by Leviathan.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Katie Drake said:


> Yeah, but it was a gimpy Hive Fleet that evolved too fast for its own good. The Tau would be completely screwed by Leviathan.


:goodpost: Agreed...


----------



## Phil73805 (Feb 28, 2010)

The guy sounds like he works for Black Library...having said that, what a steaming pile of bullshit.

Those who say, don't know. Those who know, don't say.


----------



## Imperators Warden (Nov 15, 2010)

*Lolz*

How will the Emperor die? Due to a maintenance issue. What a load of bullshit! 
You can smell this guys bias through the text.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Katie Drake said:


> Yeah, but it was a gimpy Hive Fleet that evolved too fast for its own good. The Tau would be completely screwed by Leviathan.


YOU are a gim...wait...

Though I can't argue, Leviathan would smush lots of Tau before their defences were tight enough, and the Eldar intervened.

Not that the Imperium could allow them to win so easily either.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Phil73805 said:


> The guy sounds like he works for Black Library...


He _*really*_, _*really*_, _*really*_ doesn't,
his points about the general opinions on certain authors within BL itself couldn't be further from the truth

plus this bit....



> The reason we keep letting Ward and Goto write for us is because they're actually under contract to write a few more books for the line


is not so much "wrong" as it is "fiction" or in laymans terms "complete and utter bollocks"

Neither are currently contracted by BL or GW to write any books in the past, present or future, 
not to mention the fact that Goto was only ever on a book by book contract and so could never have been under contract to write more books.


----------



## vulcan666 (Jun 19, 2010)

not defending it or anything but the stuff about the emperor dying or something might happen. cant remeber the issue of white dwarf and i ignorded then but it did say that they we struggling, loosing more and more worlds, space marines are dying quicker than they can be replaced- could be that the death of the emperor could happen to then give support to the return of some of the primarchs.
the void dragon is on mars and in one of the hearsy books, mecanicum i think, they mention the void dragon and how some mistake was made and discovered too late to do anything, i mean the last thing the imperium needs is a c'tan appearing on mars and having a tantrum.
as for the throne failing, again acording to the hearsy seris of books mangus did break the webway portal and caused problems for the emperor say based on that is is reasonable to assume that the throne was damaged by mangus and is failing..
on a completely different rant, how about guiliman being the one who brought down horus by manipulating lorgar and the guy in statis is a powerfull genestealer with good make up?


----------



## Brother Arnold (Aug 29, 2010)

Sooooooo bullshit.
Edit out the whole "hey guyz this is a real intavew lolz read it and lern wot's gunna happen lolz" part, all the people bashing and bring anything contradictory in line, then incinerate all the stuff where the so-called "GWSpy" says something like "well all the other staffers" and in fact all references to the "Spy", and you are left with a wishlist. And I for one would like at least half of this to be true. Especially the Ultramarines getting to be more of an interesting Chapter. Seriously, enough with the perfect goody two-shoes business! And we all want AdMech, I think.
BTW, I thought it was confirmed that the Golden Throne is failing?


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Brother Arnold said:


> BTW, I thought it was confirmed that the Golden Throne is failing?


It says so right in the 5th edition rulebook, so yeah.


----------



## jayromandell (Jan 4, 2011)

So ya, GW is in Britain with a British staff; why all the very American jargon?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

jayromandell said:


> So ya, GW is in Britain with a British staff; why all the very American jargon?


Ha the simplest and most compelling reason why this is all horse shit- never even thought to question his use of idioms or slang, good observation.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

jayromandell said:


> So ya, GW is in Britain with a British staff; why all the very American jargon?


Because people from /tg/ aren't very smart.


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

Not that there need be any more proof to add to the fact this is bullshit, however, if the author of that nonsense happens across this thread: a little bit of advice - 

When pretending to be both the interviewer as well as the interviewee, you can't agree so much with you other self (possible mental issues? *cough*) The supposed spy agrees way too much with the individual doing the interview, thus hinting that it was one individual working both sides, or two friends creating an elaborate wish list in hopes that the attention attracted by the post would also grip the GW staff and somehow change their game plan...a very sad display of attention seeking if I may say so myself. Psychology 101...


EG:
Shared hate for phase system, common dislike for certain GW authors, OBVIOUS shared love for chaos....it goes on and on. Way too much in common.


----------



## Irbian (Sep 2, 2010)

I really didnt expected to see this again but Ill try to shed some light on it:

- Some time ago, in /tg/ I find this GW spy, so we "interwieved" him.
- The original post is more of less, what we could take from him
- Even if he was a real GW spy he could be impersonated by someone else (/tg/ its not a forum like this, just a imageboard)
- Not sure if H.B.M.C just did the same I did or if he copy the info from my post (you can see it in my post)
- I dont particulary trust this info, but it was something to chew at that moment, so I bringed here


----------

